# Faroe Islands, Towns & Landscapes



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Up to 3 photos per post - open thread


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Klaksvík*


Klaksvík - View from Hotel Klaksvík - February 2010  by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Klaksvík by g.norðoy, on Flickr


Island Kunoy and Klaksvík by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Klaksvík*


Suður á Nakki, 703 meter, Kunoy and Klaksvík by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Boroyðarvík, The Subsea Tunnel and Klaksvík Town, Borðoy, Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Klaksvik by apoxapox, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

A few more from Klaksvík and surroundings


Klaksvík - Borðoy - Norðoyggjar - Føroyar - Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Klaksvík and Evening in September 2010 - Northern Islands - Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Klaksvík frá Strond by robertgardar, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Standmyndin av Húkinum í Rundkoyringini í Klaksvík - Sculpture of a Fishing Hook in Klaksvík, Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Klaksvík by g.norðoy, on Flickr


Klaksvík by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Klaksvík by E.Christiansen, on Flickr


Klaksvík by g.norðoy, on Flickr


Faroe Islands Cliffs - Eggjarnar - The Cliffs of Vágur, Suðuroy, Føroyar by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Suduroy Island*


Faroe Islands - Westcoast Suðuroy by erik_fo_dk, on Flickr


Westcoast Suðuroy by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Faroe Islands, the lighthouse at Akraberg in Suðuroy by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Hovsegg - Suðuroy by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Suðuroy, Faroe Islands by m0rus, on Flickr


Suduroy by The Museum of Legends, Ljungby, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

West coast of Suðuroy - Famara by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Suduroy by T.K.V., on Flickr


Between Vágur and Fámjin by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Vágur*


Vágur by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Vágur by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Vágur by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] by Lordanum, on Flickr


Patience by ewixx, on Flickr

*Elduvík*


Elduvík by Jógvan Horn, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Seen from my house 10-02 2013 by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Faroe Islands by Pat L.314, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe Islands by Stig Nygaard, on Flickr

*Kirkja*


Kirkja - A Village on Fugloy Island - Cape Enniberg in the Background - Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe Islands by Martin Dam Kristensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe Islands bird life by Gareth Codd Photography, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Fishing village, Faroe Islands by JC Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## okiter (Nov 20, 2011)

It is pretty I am sure to go to enjoy one of the interesting holiday here :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Faroe Islands...thanks for the great pics @felip. :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Village of Eiði*


Village of Eiði, Faroe Islands by _Zinni_ (a few days off, back until mid March), on Flickr

*Gjógv, Eysturoy Island*


Gjógv, Eysturoy, Faroe islands by _Zinni_ (a few days off, back until mid March), on Flickr

*Viðareiði, Viðoy island*


Where Nature Rules by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Fossá by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Two levels by Jan Egil Kristiansen, on Flickr

*Saksun, Streymoy*


Idyllium by little_frank, on Flickr

*Hvannasund, Viðoy*


Hvannasund, Viðoy, Faroe Islands by _Zinni_ (a few days off, back until mid March), on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Tjørnuvík, Streymoy*


Tjørnuvík, Streymoy, Faroe islands by _Zinni_ (a few days off, back until mid March), on Flickr

*Funningur, Eysturoy*


Funningur, Eysturoy, Faroe islands by _Zinni_ (a few days off, back until mid March), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Stunning landscape...and close to my heart :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't know how exactly the Feroe looks like, because I haven't studied them so far, but your photos shows a pristine and wild place which is so lovely surrouned by great lakes, cliffs, and waterfalls :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hvannasund*


Hvannasund by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr

*Kvívík *


Kvívík [Explored] by Jógvan Horn, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sørvágsfjørður & Tindhólmur islet*


Faroe - Sørvágsfjørður and Tindholmur by Spumador, on Flickr

*Gásadalur Village*


Gásadalur - A Small Village in the Faroes by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Near Saksun*


Saksun, Faroe Islands by M R Fletcher, on Flickr

*Torshavn*


Torshavn, Faroe Islands by M R Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Saksun, The Faroe Islands by Elin Winther, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Road to Saksun - Streymoy - Faroe Islands by cbartolini, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely thread, this place looks so pristine and I have great joy in just looking at the incredible images.....thanks felip. :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

I'm glad you enjoy the thread Linguine  It's not hard to find good pics of such a marvelous place.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe Islands Coastline by Felix van de Gein, on Flickr


View from Skúvanes to Vágur, The Lake and the Football Stadium of FC Suðuroy, Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Faroe - Muli by Spumador, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sumba, Suðuroy*


Sumba - Suðuroy - Faroe Islands - View to Flesjarnar, the Southernmost Point of the Faroes by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr

*Viðareiði*


Viðareiði - Faroe islands by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Føroyar, Sørvágur*


Føroyar, Sørvágur, Faroe Islands on Christmas Eve 2010 by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr

*Froðba village*


Býlingurin Á Bø í Froðba - The Old Part of Frodba with the Grave Yard and a Water Mill - Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lítla Dímun*


Lítla Dímun - Faroe Islands by Felix van de Gein, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hvalba and Nes*


Nes Hvalba and Litli Dimun, Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr

*Bøur *


Bøur - A Village in Vágar Island in the Faroe Islands by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


Suðuroy and Lítla Dímun in the Faroe Islands  by Eileen Sandá, on Flickr


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

I can feel the force of nature in these photos. I guess it makes sense with that location, but it really looks like a blend of Ireland, Scotland, Scandinavia and Iceland.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Eysturoy island*


Eysturoy peaks by Gareth Codd Photography, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Oyri*


Oyri, Eysturoy by Marita Gulklett, on Flickr

*Gøta*


Gøta, Eysturoy by Marita Gulklett, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Elduvík*


Elduvík by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


Calm by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*From Eiði*


View from Eiði by ewixx, on Flickr

*Gásadalur*


Gásadalur by Mortan Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Aurora Borealis - Faroe Islands [EXPLORED] by bergurij, on Flickr


----------



## Simonemarrast (Oct 9, 2012)

Lovely pics! my favorite pics!


----------



## FeänorBR (Jan 18, 2008)

The Earth is amazing, what and unbeliavable place!!! I have a special interest on those isolated islands...


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

faroe islands by RGBphotography, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Borðoy*


Borðoy, Faroe Islands. by m0rus, on Flickr


Borðoy & Kunoy by g.norðoy, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Múli, Borðoy by Marita Gulklett, on Flickr


Borðoy by Marita Gulklett, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Borðoy, Faroe Islands by m0rus, on Flickr


Klaksvík, Bordoy 26.10.2010 by Marita Gulklett, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*To Muli*


Muli, Faroe islands by m0rus, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

The fine art of living steeply by hó, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

West coast of Suðuroy by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Suðuroy*


Suðuroy, Faroe Islands by m0rus, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, stunning landscapes!, I had never saw images of those islands. :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Northen light by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


Flying dragon by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Rays of fire by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Tórshavn*


Tórshavn by Mortan Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

The Small House by ichimusai, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Rainbow over Porkeri by Mortan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

its amazing ...


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Viðareiði*


Viðareiði by g.norðoy, on Flickr


Bird cliff by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> Awsome updates from the wonderful Faroe Islands :cheers:
> 
> Felip, do you mind if someone else post photos in this thread?


of course I don't mind aarhusforever. Everyone posts are welcome 

(3 pics per post, max.. 1 or 2 pics it's also fine)


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

FAR214.jpg by benstatton, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Funningur*


Funningur © Reidar F. Joensen by Reidar F. Joensen, on Flickr


Old house in a small village Funningur - Faroe Island by Reidar F. Joensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe Islands by elj4176, on Flickr


One Above and One Below by Bo47, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow.


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Tórshavn apríl 2013 by Jákup, on Flickr


Fámjin by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Svínoy by Jógvan Horn, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe islands, waterfalls by ajj332, on Flickr


Waterfalls, Faroe islands by ajj332, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Faroe islands by ajj332, on Flickr


Faroe islands by ajj332, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Klaksvik by ajj332, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

At the mountain's foot by Jógvan Horn, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredibly beautiful and lovely Faroe Islands...thanks felip. :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

you're welcome Linguine 


Snowy fjord in Faroe islands by sela-v, on Flickr


DSC_0769 by sela-v, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Kalsoyarfjørður í pollamjørka by g.norðoy, on Flickr


Old and forgotten by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunrise 15 september 2010 over Tórshavn - Faroe Islands by Jákup, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*Svínoy Island*


Svínoy Island by Jógvan Horn, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Paradise village by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


Saksun by Jóannis Sørensen, on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning shots! Some of the pics look like another world


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Bøur Pier by ©haddock, on Flickr


Eiðisskarð by Hans J. Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Tindholm by madsor, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Rain by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Fabulous islands.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

unusual, interesting, attractive :cheers:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

more 


Mykineshólmur by Mortan Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

faroe village by thearcturian1, on Flickr


faroe last by thearcturian1, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

faroe last2 by thearcturian1, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

forever faroes by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


along funningsfjordur by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

kalsoy island from gjogv 4 by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

along leitisvatn on vagar 04 by Vida Morkunas (seawallrunner), on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice to see.


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Very nice to share*

Nolsoy, Tórshavnar, Faroe Islands


Nolsoy, Faroe Islands by Spumador, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Saksun village, the north-west coast of the Faroese island


Saksun by Alessio Mesiano, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gásadalur, located on the west-side of Vágar, Faroe Islands



National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest 2013 by Hans J. Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tinganes, the historic location of the Faroe islands (government), and part of Tórshavn


Tinganes © Reidar F. Joensen by Reidar F. Joensen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

thanks tunggp, beautiful pics with good info 


Breiðá, Eiði 20.05.2013 por Marita Gulklett, en Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Elduvík, Eysturoy 09.06.2013 por Marita Gulklett, en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lítla Dímun island, between the islands of Suðuroy and Stóra Dímun in the Faroe Islands.


Lítla Dímun by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


Lítla Dímun by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Breiðá, Eiði 20.05.2013 por Marita Gulklett, en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Funningur town, located on the north-west coast of Eysturoy on the Faroe Islands. 


Funningur  by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Westcoast of Suðuroy between Sumba and Vágur, Faroe Islands


Westcoast of Suðuroy between Sumba and Vágur by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Church of Kunoy, Kunoy island, North-east Faroe Islands


Church of Kunoy by Erik Christensen, Porkeri, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

färöer inseln - vom schiff aus - búgvin by frank-brexel (www.frank-brexel.de), on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

färöer inseln - vom schiff aus - múlin by frank-brexel (www.frank-brexel.de), on Flickr

färöer inseln - auf streymoy - kollefjord teil 2 by frank-brexel (www.frank-brexel.de), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thorshavn:

Thorshavn - Skansin by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr

Thorshavn - the harbour by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr

Tórshavn, Faroe Islands by DavideGorla, on Flickr

Thorshavn by TVBeth, on Flickr

Thorshavn by Odd Stiansen, on Flickr


----------

